# What is the best transfer paper for dark fabrics available in the Philippines?



## BasTee (Mar 11, 2009)

Mga kababayan! 

Me and a couple of my buddies are thinking of putting up our own digital printing shop/kiosk. I've been doing a lot of research and reading about digital printing and I also own a 2nd hand heat press machine I bought just a few months ago for product testing and sampling. I've been trying out different brands of heat transfer papers (most of which are made in China), unfortunately I haven't found a heat transfer paper for dark fabrics that I'm content with. Can anyone recommend a heat transfer paper for dark fabrics that is locally available here in Pinas? I'm from QC btw.

Thanks!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome basti. Unfortunately, I'll have to admit that opaque transfer papers have a lot of "issues", even the expensive ones have them. Try the other non-china made opaque transfer papers so that you'll find the best one for your use. Good luck on your business!


----------



## BasTee (Mar 11, 2009)

vctradingcubao said:


> Welcome basti. Unfortunately, I'll have to admit that opaque transfer papers have a lot of "issues", even the expensive ones have them. Try the other non-china made opaque transfer papers so that you'll find the best one for your use. Good luck on your business!


Hello again Byron! Yes, I agree with you. I usually get different transfer results with the heat transfer papers that I've tried. And after washing a couple or a few times, they already start to crack and/or peel. I assume *consistency *and *durability* would definitely be a couple of the "issues" that you were referring to.

I was hoping that there's a heat transfer paper for darks similar to the qualities of the JetPro Sofstretch. I love how it seems to almost "melt" into the fabric. It's the closest to having a "silk-screened feel" using the heat transfer method in my experience.

Btw, what brands of opaque papers do you carry in your shop if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

It's the Forever Inkjet Dark Opaque from Germany.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

BasTee said:


> ..similar to the qualities of the JetPro Sofstretch. I love how it seems to almost "melt" into the fabric. It's the closest to having a "silk-screened feel" using the heat transfer method in my experience.


Is jetPro Soft stretch an opaque paper for darks also?


----------



## BasTee (Mar 11, 2009)

vctradingcubao said:


> Is jetPro Soft stretch an opaque paper for darks also?


Nope. Its heat transfer paper for light fabrics. I've read a lot of good things about the brand here in the forums, and when I finally found a shop that sells it here in QC, I bought a pack to do some tests. I'm really satisfied with it, and now my next step is finding an opaque transfer for darks that will pass my standards. (Nakakahiya mag alok ng products and services kung pangit yung transfers eh )

I should drop by your shop one of these days, I'd like to try out the Forever Inkjet Dark Opaque.


----------



## clay[email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

Graficad Creation, Inc. Sign Business Solutions and Innovations

take a look at this company. I believe they sell dark transfer paper


----------



## BasTee (Mar 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Graficad Creation, Inc. Sign Business Solutions and Innovations
> 
> take a look at this company. I believe they sell dark transfer paper


Thanks for the info Clay! I read about Graficad in one of the threads here in the forums. I'll try to check out their transfers.


----------



## BasTee (Mar 11, 2009)

I was just informed that the JetWear Dark is now available at Inkjet Express in Gilmore. I live nearby and I should be able to swing by their shop within the week to purchase a pack and try them out.
For dark transfers, it seems to be a toss-up between the JWD and IronAll. Can anyone please share some of their opinions regarding the said papers? Thanks!


----------



## cg2art (Oct 2, 2009)

BasTee said:


> I was just informed that the JetWear Dark is now available at Inkjet Express in Gilmore. I live nearby and I should be able to swing by their shop within the week to purchase a pack and try them out.
> For dark transfers, it seems to be a toss-up between the JWD and IronAll. Can anyone please share some of their opinions regarding the said papers? Thanks!


I hear Alpha Gold for Darks seems to work well, besides Iron all Darks.. any luck with either paper?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I think graphicad carry ironall dark, if you looking for softfeel try to used imageclip same manufacturer of Jet pro. But for me i like Bluegrid, 3G and Joto dark.


----------



## Old Man Tom (Jun 4, 2021)

BasTee said:


> Hello again Byron! Yes, I agree with you. I usually get different transfer results with the heat transfer papers that I've tried. And after washing a couple or a few times, they already start to crack and/or peel. I assume *consistency *and *durability* would definitely be a couple of the "issues" that you were referring to.
> 
> I was hoping that there's a heat transfer paper for darks similar to the qualities of the JetPro Sofstretch. I love how it seems to almost "melt" into the fabric. It's the closest to having a "silk-screened feel" using the heat transfer method in my experience.
> 
> Btw, what brands of opaque papers do you carry in your shop if you don't mind me asking?


JetPro has dark fabric also


----------

